# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  A labour law case to watch.

## Dave A

I've got a hunch this case is one to keep an eye on.



> A former mine worker's bid to sue his former employer, AngloGold Ashanti, for R2.7 million after he became ill following exposure to dust and gas in a gold mine was one of the most important occupational health cases in South African legal history, Willem le Roux, the lawyer for the gold mining company, said yesterday.
> 
> Success in the court action could result in the launching of class actions by other sick former mine workers against their former employers, making the companies vulnerable to contingent liabilities running into billions of rands.
> 
> He (Mankayi) was employed at the company's Vaal Reefs gold mine for 16 years, until he was dismissed on grounds of medical incapacity after falling ill in 1995. Mankayi had contracted silicosis and silico-tuberculosis (also known as phthisis) after exposure to harmful dust and gases in the mine.
> 
> The mining company has challenged, by way of an exception, Mankayi's right to sue his erstwhile employer by virtue of the provisions of section 35 of the Occupational Diseases in Mines and Works Act.
> 
> AngloGold Ashanti argues that Mankayi received a once-off, lump sum payment of R16 316 he received from the compensation commissioner for occupational diseases. 
> ...

----------


## Dave A

In the end, maybe it's not the average business owner, but rather investors with mining shares who have to sweat over this one.

Business owners who enjoy the "protection" of Coida alone are not going to be affected. It's the mines who were protected from employee claims by the Occupational Diseases in Mines and Works Act (Odimwa) of 1973 that may be affected.

----------


## legalrights

I propose, in one quick step, to show you how to save hundreds, maybe thousands, of rands on your employee problems this year. I will put the power of labour specialists behind you, and it’s all free for 14 days.

Do you know the answers to any of these questions?

Question: Do you know about the new employment equity system? No? It could cost you R900 000.

Question: Poor recruiting? Can you fire an employee before he starts his first day?

Question: What are your rights? 50 employees, 2 000 leave days owed. Do you pay them out, tell them to forfeit it or force them to take the leave?

Do you spend thousands on phone calls to your labour consultant to get answers to questions just like these? Or spend hours trying to find answers yourself? Here’s how you can handle labour and HR issues yourself in just a few minutes a month for less than R1.90 a day.


apostille info

----------


## legalrights

* The next issue of Labour Watch, free of charge
    * Free fortnightly labour email newsletter
    * Labour Law Survival Pack cd with 15 employment forms to simplify your life and protect your business
    * A special discount if you decide to become a regular subscriber

Labour Watch doesnât give you theoretical jargon. We give you actionable advice you can use every day in your company.

----------


## Marq

Head on over here. You can get Labourwatch for free and up to date. And a very nice web presentation with it.

Then head on over to here and get your free forms and stuff.

Loads of info and no need for discounts.

Back to the case in hand:-

You think this will only apply to mines? Its quite possible it could spill over into any business. You may be responsible for your housekeeper's, housemaids knees next. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dave A (18-Aug-09)

----------

